# Great beginning!



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow!

We made a wonderful beginning of this Forum! In around 10 days more than 400 Posts, that's awesome. We have enriching and nice discussions with a wide range of topics.
I hope more will find to us that they will join our great family. 

Thank you


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I totally agree. This is the nicest best forum on the internet, not only for music, but everything!  I just wanted to add that it would be very cool if everyone would put their pictures up. I'll put my _real_ one up, too, when I take the pictures of my new violin. 

Thanks again for the forum and all of the great help Daniel!


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

I will tell anyone I know of, Daniel


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah. Our no. of post is amazing. And the array of topics are wide. U've got the not so serious ones, and the really serious types. 
But we must advertise more and get more members. Cannot let such a good site go down the drain. It takes everybody's effort to make this work.  Lets's advertise people!


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Advertising... Yes, that we definately everybody to chip in. Just share with more friends and people in the chat room.
But be careful not to get attacked...  The after effects are lonnnnggg...


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 26 2004, 09:39 AM
> *But be careful not to get attacked...  The after effects are lonnnnggg...
> [snapback]508[/snapback]​*


don't remind me...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *don't remind me...*


LOL :lol: 
Where were u attacked, Max?


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 26 2004, 11:12 PM
> *LOL :lol:
> Where were u attacked, Max?
> [snapback]566[/snapback]​*


I started my website in 1997. I added my forums in late 2002. It is now known as Musical Horizon, but the main purpose is still there..

Some of the content that was intended had to be moved, hidden, put differently, etc. The "OLD" content is still there, but it is now a requirement to log in and have SPECIAL PERMISSIONS to view that content... Now mind you, nothing in there is illegal, pornographic, or anything like that, just I decided it wasn't worth the hassle of upkeep...

Basically, I got some emails, won't go into any details, so don't ask, but it made me redo the entire site from scratch. "Nybbles' Web Site" was quite popular when it first began, but after those email attacks, I decided it wasn't worth it and changed it purpose around, added new material, and well, let's put it this way, it ain't as popular as this forum, but has been around MUCH MUCH longer....

A piece of advice to all webmasters: advertising is good, but be VERY VERY careful... Pick a trustworthy webhost... Know where you server is located, know the PHYSICAL LOCATION, the phone number, and support locations for your server.

From that last statement, I think you can understand the gravity of the issues I am discussing.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

It's sad when you're just trying to make things better, and people attack u for that.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

That is really  I hope you don't have those troubles anymore.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

It's amazing! There are only 20 members in this new forum and it's approaching 700 posts! I can't wait to see what it looks like when the membership reaches the hundreds!


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Jul 28 2004, 05:51 AM
> *That is really  I hope you don't have those troubles anymore.
> [snapback]643[/snapback]​*


haven't had problems since, but I could use more activity... hint hint...


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by max_@Jul 28 2004, 04:51 PM
> *haven't had problems since, but I could use more activity... hint hint...
> [snapback]703[/snapback]​*


Hah! I didn't even see this and I just went and put a couple posts on your forum! I must be psychic...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by becky_@Jul 28 2004, 11:58 AM
> *It's amazing! There are only 20 members in this new forum and it's approaching 700 posts! I can't wait to see what it looks like when the membership reaches the hundreds!
> [snapback]675[/snapback]​*


One of the reasons I love this forum so much is that I know all of you. I can keep track in my head of who said what, etc. If there were hundreds of people, it would be not as nice to talk, and more confusing, like everyone else is just butting in.You know what I mean?


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quaverion2_@Aug 1 2004, 05:31 PM
> *One of the reasons I love this forum so much is that I know all of you. I can keep track in my head of who said what, etc. If there were hundreds of people, it would be not as nice to talk, and more confusing, like everyone else is just butting in.You know what I mean?
> [snapback]1006[/snapback]​*


I know exactly what you mean.. but even still, in HUGE forums, you still pick out the regulars and it can be just as friendly...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

...some more members wouldn't be bad....

BTW: we crossed the 1000 posts limit B)


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't know, I like it like this.  
maybe five more members wouldn't be bad.


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oistrach13_@Aug 2 2004, 09:39 AM
> *I don't know, I like it like this.
> maybe five more members wouldn't be bad.
> [snapback]1046[/snapback]​*


We'll get many mores soon.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, we really could use some more non-violinist musicians! Have we had any posts under brass instruments, yet? It would be great to get a little more variety.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

you're right becky, but where will we get these members?  

by the way, I had the honour of the first post in the brass section B)


----------

